
Juul hiring aggressively amid FDA probe, but troubled image a turnoff for some - Sonnol53
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Juul-hiring-aggressively-amid-FDA-probe-but-13319383.php
======
twothumbsup
> A Stanford University study released Friday found that high school seniors
> and recent graduates who use Juul are more addicted to the product than
> those who use other e-cigarettes. The finding raises concerns about higher
> rates of addiction among Juul users.

I wonder if this is because the Juul pods are the most "cigarette"-like -- I
know it's one of the more successful products used to stop smoking because it
has a "throat hit" that other ecigs/vapes don't have.

~~~
_Schizotypy
It's mostly because of the high nicotine content, and the nicotine they use is
a salt form rather than nicotine base. The salt form absorbs through the lungs
more readily similar to the form of nicotine in cigarettes.

